

Brian Reid, 54, laid off from Google in 2004, sues in Age Discrimination case - bkudria
http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/State-high-court-hears-Google-age-discrimination-case-94963304.html

======
bkudria
His Wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Reid_(computer_scientist)>

Highlights:

    
    
      * 1982 ACM Grace Murray Hopper Award winner
      * Stanford EE Professor
      * His lab at DEC created the first firewall
      * 2002: Director of Operations at Google
      * 2004: Fired, 9 days before IPO
      * Now: staff scientist at ISC

~~~
hga
Scribe was also a very big thing prior to TeX becoming more friendly (e.g.
LaTeX) if you didn't have to typeset math.

